# * NEWS FLASH * - Camera 'pill' to check ills



## Kiwiora (Apr 1, 2000)

Some GREAT news!!







_*Friday, May 26, 2000, Courier Mail, Brisbane Australia reported as follows:*_*******************************************************************************************CAMERA 'PILL' TO CHECK ILLS*******************************************************************************************A tiny camera able to be swallowed will put an end soon to undignified endoscopy.Scientists at the Royal London Hospital have come up with the pill-shaped device, 11mm by 30mm, Nature magazine reported.The invention carries a tiny video camera, light source and radio transmitter which passes pictures to a recorder carried by the patient.*******************************************************************************************Kiwi's Note* - in yanky language the measurements are about 1.18" x 0.433" (" = inches)------------------------------------ kiwiora###hotmail.com 50% D, 20% C, 30% Normal


----------



## Kiwiora (Apr 1, 2000)

One thing - who's going to find it at the other end? haha














BAGS NOT ME!!


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

Hope it can record quickly... I'm taking time released hyoscyamine and for the last 3 days the pills are coming out with the stool before they have time to disolve.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I just responded to another post about this. I just think this is the greatest thing for us GI sufferers Kiwiora, and it's about time! Now you know why there has not been much research on bowel disorders Kiwiora, you are not the only one who finds it distasteful! (I was wondering about the same thing, but I think it would be worth it, rather than go through the discomfort of a "scopy"). Clancy, ask for the sublingual levsin (which I believe is the other name- check it out with your doctor.)


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Kiwiora, well they could put a little beeper on it. with a tiny flashing light.







Sounds like a real winner tho...







------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## DGGinNYC (Oct 1, 1999)

I read an article on this. It does sound promising. Right now, the camera will only work for about six hours, which won't give it time to record things like the colon, but it does a pretty good job on the upper digestive tract. I'm sure in a few years, once they have longer lasting batteries, things like colonoscopies will be history!By the way, it is a small thing and I understand one can pass it with little to no difficulty. And it's disposable, so you don't have to sift through anything to get it back. (It BETTER be disposable. They couldn't sterilize that puppy enough for me to be anthing but the first user!)-------------------Dan


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Hope it can record quickly... I'm taking time released hyoscyamine and for the last 3 days the pills are coming out with the stool before they


They already are dissolved. What you see is the filler, not the drug.See my comment on this test in another thread.


----------

